# cobbs legion deer reports



## Allen Waters (Sep 11, 2006)

would like to hear of any deer sightings or deer taken this year. if you have a story or imformation on deer movement post it here for cobbs legion members.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 12, 2006)

That's my report


----------



## alphachief (Sep 18, 2006)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> would like to hear of any deer sightings or deer taken this year. if you have a story or imformation on deer movement post it here for cobbs legion members.




Saw a couple does East of camp on Friday.  They just wouldn't get into bow range.


----------



## dixie (Sep 18, 2006)

I talked  to several guys opening morning, all had seen deer, just no shots offered. One saw a nice 8 pointer but he wouldn't get close enough. Ricky called me last nite and told me the  plots we did and re-did are sprouting up


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tomorrow!*

Friday is the day! I will send a report in the early afternoon!


----------



## alphachief (Sep 21, 2006)

Bowyer29 said:


> Friday is the day! I will send a report in the early afternoon!



I'll be there Friday as well.  Good luck.


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yesterday afternoon and evening that place looked like a deer cage.  On the way out with my four wheeler, one stood 25 feet from me and we stared at each other for a couple of minutes.  It truly looked like a Disney deer safari yesterday.  I suppose that cool weather got them feeling frisky.  

The newer plots are coming up quite well.  

One point of aggrevation, though... I pinned in this morning at around 5.  Then I went into camp, had some coffee, etc.  Then, I looked at the pegboard again on the way to my stand around 6:30ish.  Someone had taken my pin out, 
replaced it with his own, then beat me to my stand.  

A younger me would have taken my chain saw out and started looking for firewood next to this guy.  

The older, more mature me seems to get on the internet and whine about it in the middle of the day.  Not sure which is worse.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 21, 2006)

dawglover73 said:


> Yesterday afternoon and evening that place looked like a deer cage.  On the way out with my four wheeler, one stood 25 feet from me and we stared at each other for a couple of minutes.  It truly looked like a Disney deer safari yesterday.  I suppose that cool weather got them feeling frisky.
> 
> The newer plots are coming up quite well.
> 
> ...



Doglover, I can't remember every detail of our club rules, but I'm pretty sure Steve would throw me out for what I'd do to the fool that pulled my pin.  Of course, I normally go straight to my stand after I pin in...so the whipping would take place right under my stand when he walked in on me.


----------



## Allen Waters (Sep 21, 2006)

sorry to hear about thepin in board issue. that is just rude!! i remember from last year seeing lots of pins still in the board at 10 and 11 o'clock at night. people need to start pulling their pins from the board every time they leave the woods. also people need to respect other peoples pins on the board.  can't tell you how mad i would have been in the same situation .  good luck this year and thanks for the report.


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 21, 2006)

Funny thing about stands... I have been there about ten years or so.  I have contributed a lot of personal stands to the club (s).  I think if you do not have active permanant stands, you should not hunt someone else's.  You can pin in, hang a climber right next to my stand... but if you have not contributed to the stand count and quality, then don't sit in one!  

Not being petty, it's the fact that some of these folks have no incentive to haul their own stand into the woods... cause they are always sitting in one of mine!  

And on how I handled it... steve has seen me over the last decade.  I am 33 now, so he has seen me go from 23 to 33 (roughly).  I feel certain he knows how the 20-something dawglover would have handled it! 

I think having a child has mellowed me out too much, I argue enough with him, o I dont have time to argue with too many other folks!


----------



## dixie (Sep 21, 2006)

dawglover73 said:


> Yesterday afternoon and evening that place looked like a deer cage.  On the way out with my four wheeler, one stood 25 feet from me and we stared at each other for a couple of minutes.  It truly looked like a Disney deer safari yesterday.  I suppose that cool weather got them feeling frisky.
> 
> The newer plots are coming up quite well.
> 
> ...



First of all, I want to say, this is NOT a swipe at Dawg at all, BUT, let me say how I read this, dawg went to the board and pinned in early in the morning, then went to camp for coffee, a guy comes in, sees the pin on  the board, goes to the area, looks around the area, finds no one there, ASSUMES the pins been left in from the day before, goes back to the board and replaces Dawgs pin with his own. If Dawg had gone on to the woods, then none of this would have happened, Dawg PLEASE understand, I not placing fault, only saying the board will only work if the places pinned are occupied


----------



## alphachief (Sep 21, 2006)

dawglover73 said:


> Funny thing about stands... I have been there about ten years or so.  I have contributed a lot of personal stands to the club (s).  I think if you do not have active permanant stands, you should not hunt someone else's.  You can pin in, hang a climber right next to my stand... but if you have not contributed to the stand count and quality, then don't sit in one!
> 
> Not being petty, it's the fact that some of these folks have no incentive to haul their own stand into the woods... cause they are always sitting in one of mine!
> 
> ...




That's funny Dawg...when you hit your 40's and your son is in his teens...you'll find you revert back to your 20's attitude!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 21, 2006)

Problem is Steve that these guys don't check, they just pull and go, we've all seen them. I would NEVER hunt someone else's stand without permission. I would sit on his lap I guess... See you guys in the morning! Hope someone tied one to a tree for me, that's the only way I think I can see one!


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 22, 2006)

Guys, I will give you the whole story later, but I shot at a nice 8 pt yesterday afternoon.  I shot over his back somehow, but when you hear this story you will kill me.  Sorry to tease the story, but I wanted to give ya'll some uplifting news... this deer was at one point directly in front of me, broadside, and only about 10 yards away...  why did I not take the shot then?  

Well, it will make better sense when I explain later today...  but just know that they ARE out there, and this cooler weather has turned on the movement.  I bet someone sticks one this weekend.


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh, and the little feller in my avatar was with me, if that gives you any clue...  he has still not refined his deer hunting skills.


----------



## dixie (Sep 22, 2006)

dawglover73 said:


> Oh, and the little feller in my avatar was with me, if that gives you any clue...  he has still not refined his deer hunting skills.



BUT, he has a GOOD teacher!!   The upside to this story is, think of the memory you gave that young man Dawg, when he's your age now, he'll think back on THAT day in the woods with his dad and ya'll saw the biggest buck he'd ever seen that morning in the GA woods.


----------



## Allen Waters (Sep 22, 2006)

STORY AT 11...


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 23, 2006)

Steve, he is still talking about it non-stop.  Here is the quick version of what happened.  He and I set up on the edge of a good entrance area that I had been hunting.  I have a stand there, but did not want to get into that stand with him.  SO, we ground hunted and were pretty well hidden.  This buck comes walking in, and I look over to see that Brandon is asleep in his chair.  At this point the buck is maybe ten yards in front of us, broadside, browsing the ground with NO CLUE we are around.  I could have shot this deer all day long with no problem.  But, I would rather not shoot the deer if Brandon could not be a part of it, since that is all he has talked about the last two years (half his little life!).  

So, I am trying to wake him up by poking him, gently shaking him, etc... nothing worked.  So, I took a huge risk.  I leaned over and whispered in his ear... nothing!  Then I took a bigger risk that proved to be costly.  I pinched the fire out of his inner thigh to wake him up.  You can imagine what happened.  He jumped up and make a "what in the world are you doing to me" noise.  When that happened, the buck took off.  He only went about 20-25 yards and then stopped again.  I am fine with that range usually.  But, I shot over his back.  He literally ducked the arrow.  Not a crouch like he jumped the string... just a duck, then run.  I missed a great buck, and it was a "gimme" if I was by myself.  

But, he has been so excited to see a good buck and to see me shoot AT a good deer... he is as excited to have seen it as I would be to have shot the deer.  So, all in all it was a succesful hunt.  My time will come on a big bow buck.  Hopefully the little man will be with me when that happens.  

During gun season I think we will finally kill our first deer together.  I am going to hunt hard until he and I at least get a doe.  The kid has spent countless hours scouting or in a stand with me.  He is aching to watch me shoot a deer.


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 23, 2006)

dixie said:


> First of all, I want to say, this is NOT a swipe at Dawg at all, BUT, let me say how I read this, dawg went to the board and pinned in early in the morning, then went to camp for coffee, a guy comes in, sees the pin on  the board, goes to the area, looks around the area, finds no one there, ASSUMES the pins been left in from the day before, goes back to the board and replaces Dawgs pin with his own. If Dawg had gone on to the woods, then none of this would have happened, Dawg PLEASE understand, I not placing fault, only saying the board will only work if the places pinned are occupied



Steve, I just saw this...  I have a hard time thinking this guy went in, investigated the area, then came all the way back to the board to remove my pin and place his.  

But, I do know what you are saying.  However, I think I am going to start taking those little tiny tags with a string and writing the date on it, then tying it to the pin.  That should clear any trouble from the system.  I always have understood that the pins "reset" at midnight.  That way, I can get there at 5am, pin in and then get coffee, whatever, and it won't be in question.  

However, I do understand that it will never be a perfect system.  As far as clubs go, there is really not much up there to gripe about.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 23, 2006)

dawglover73 said:


> Oh, and the little feller in my avatar was with me, if that gives you any clue...  he has still not refined his deer hunting skills.



Dawg,
That's awsome that you had your little man with you.  I can't help but believe it will all wash out in the end for you...just by you doing the right thing and putting your son before yourself.


----------



## dixie (Sep 23, 2006)

Yep, what Alpha said, dawg, you done GOOD by that young man!!!  About the board,  Your right, the boards been a weak spot ever since I've had the lease Dawg, I've tried several things before merging the clubs and after, some things  you guys are aware of, some your not, but nothing I've tried works any better than it does now and I know thats not saying much for it.


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 23, 2006)

dixie said:


> Yep, what Alpha said, dawg, you done GOOD by that young man!!!  About the board,  Your right, the boards been a weak spot ever since I've had the lease Dawg, I've tried several things before merging the clubs and after, some things  you guys are aware of, some your not, but nothing I've tried works any better than it does now and I know thats not saying much for it.



Well, you can't ask for much better, in my opinion.  There are always struggles when you get that many members.  I have just grown to accept the little troubles and work around them.  Fact is, I kill deer every year and have a great time. So, it must not be all that bad.


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 23, 2006)

alphachief said:


> Dawg,
> That's awsome that you had your little man with you.  I can't help but believe it will all wash out in the end for you...just by you doing the right thing and putting your son before yourself.



AC-  I sure hope your "deer Karma" theory is right!


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 24, 2006)

Alphachief, AWbowhunter, and Bowyer29, would like to meet you guys.  If you see a Red Tahoe (usually pulling a trailer and 4-wheeler), and it has a good looking guy driving it... then someone stole my truck.  But if it has a tall guy with big ears driving it... that is me.  Would like to meet some other woody's folks up there.  

Also, when you go into the old camp (the old ABC/Dixie camp on gibson) the first cabin on the right, down by the turnaround with a covered porch... that is mine.  I will be there a good bit after it cools off.  Come by and have a cold "coka-cola" with me.  

I have met Eddy M up there already.  We can share some secrets of the land.  And, if any of you are new to the place I would be glad to show you around and point out some old standby honey holes I have grown to love over the years.  

Bart


----------



## alphachief (Sep 24, 2006)

dawglover73 said:


> Alphachief, AWbowhunter, and Bowyer29, would like to meet you guys.  If you see a Red Tahoe (usually pulling a trailer and 4-wheeler), and it has a good looking guy driving it... then someone stole my truck.  But if it has a tall guy with big ears driving it... that is me.  Would like to meet some other woody's folks up there.
> 
> Also, when you go into the old camp (the old ABC/Dixie camp on gibson) the first cabin on the right, down by the turnaround with a covered porch... that is mine.  I will be there a good bit after it cools off.  Come by and have a cold "coka-cola" with me.
> 
> ...



Dawg,
I'd like to meet up with you guys as well.  I joined about half way through last gun season and I've only managed to meet a couple guys.  I drive a white Dodge QC 4x4 with a FSU tag on the front (go figure).  I'll probably be back out there next Sunday.  Does the club have some sort of get together leading up to the start of gun season?  It'd be neat to have a cook out or something.


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 24, 2006)

No, nothing like that.  But especially during gun season I am pretty easy to find up there.  WOuld be glad to give you a nickel tour of the place.  There are a few places on that property that are money in the bank if you are looking for a doe.  Of course, the big boys are all over too.  But, I have no tried and true recipe for those!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 24, 2006)

Bart-this is Nick, we emailed each other before. I will take you up on the doe spots and the cold coke! Seriously, I will look for you guys there, I am always hanging out talking to Pete and the gang!

Nick


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey, I talked to Pete the other day.  His wife can out hunt any of us!  Run on down and catch up with me any ole time.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 24, 2006)

dawglover73 said:


> No, nothing like that.  But especially during gun season I am pretty easy to find up there.  WOuld be glad to give you a nickel tour of the place.  There are a few places on that property that are money in the bank if you are looking for a doe.  Of course, the big boys are all over too.  But, I have no tried and true recipe for those!




Sounds like a plan.  To date, I've mainly hunted the area east of the main camp (Rowlson Road, etc.).  I had planned on doing some scouting during turkey season, but I got some sweet honey holes up in the CNF, so I never made it over to hunt the lease.  We have a baseball game this coming Saturday at 9AM, so I'll probably head over for a hunt on Sunday...maybe Saturday afternoon as well.  One of these days I need to break down and buy a little pop-up so I can join you guys in a little camp life.


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a pop up up there that you are welcome to stay in.  I dont sleep in it anymore and it needs a bit of cleaning up, but you are welcome to use it.


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 24, 2006)

hope to see you guys there soon-- the best sign in system I ever used was a combo board/map and a sign in and out book each member had to sign in on the book and if they were going to hunt the stand all day they stated so! we had taken a topo map of the lease marked a grid over it and you would sign in for "grid B3" in the book and pin the map- if you wanted to be more exact in your stand location you could write it in the book--"150 yrds down the creek on the right hand side of the log road" the book was locked up in a metal mail box labeled "sign in log book" and no one ever bothered it-- kills also had to logged in the book-- just my $.02---  when I was in Cobbs years ago I had problems with members pinning in on top of me and walking in on me and still setting up a stand with me waving orange at them  and pulling out pins when my wife and I both were hunting claiming I pinned in twice


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Sep 25, 2006)

Dawg - loved the story - I can totally appreciate what your dealing with.  Had a similar situation last year with my son.  Except he was the one shoot.  Buck fever got him so bad.  Hopefully this will be his year.  How old is your son.  Maybe we can hook up one day and meet.  Sure the kids would enjoy it also.  I am usually riding around in a green ford ranger.  Good luck this year.  See ya around.


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 25, 2006)

mossyoak0270 said:


> Dawg - loved the story - I can totally appreciate what your dealing with.  Had a similar situation last year with my son.  Except he was the one shoot.  Buck fever got him so bad.  Hopefully this will be his year.  How old is your son.  Maybe we can hook up one day and meet.  Sure the kids would enjoy it also.  I am usually riding around in a green ford ranger.  Good luck this year.  See ya around.




Sounds good... my son is only four, so no shooting for him as of now.  He is a a big boy and is physically able to shoot if I showed him.  Mentally, he's not there yet.  Come on by the shack any ole time.


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 28, 2006)

well guys I am sorry that i have missed the first weeks of the season with you guys but the army has had other plans for me other than deer hunting since the sep 5.   I am planning on being out there all day tommorrow so if you will be there let me know.  Maybee this year i will finally get one with a bow.  For some reason that has not been in my cards for 15 yrs now.  Again great story and good Hunting.


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 1, 2006)

Missed you guys this weekend.  I did not hunt, but stayed up there last night.  Nothing like rain on a tin roof for some good sleeping.  It was too hot for me to hunt yesterday, and this morning.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Yesterday*

Yeah man, I was in camp talking to Pete and Lori for a couple hours. The old faithful spots are not producing but there are really a few deer being seen now so I am going in search and destroy mode. I gotta find a few deer! I will be there all day next Saturday so I hope to see you there!

Nick


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 1, 2006)

I went 4 times between friday and sunday.  I saw 2 does on Friday Am and watched them brouse for a bout 40 min or so..the little one was still trying to nurse on mom..but mom was in the process of putting an end to that..i think that she kicked the little one at least 10 times..good luck to those of you who can make it this coming up weekend.


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 3, 2006)

I WAS OUT SATURDAY AND FOUND LOADED PERSIMON TREES BUT THEY HAVE NOT TURNED YET. MAYBE A COUPLE MORE WEEKS?  HAVE NOT FOUND VERY MANY WHITE OAKS YET, RED OAKS SEEM TO BE GOOD MOST PLACES I LOOKED. HAVEN'T SEEN THE DEER YET... .  NEED MORE COOL WEATHER.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 3, 2006)

dawglover73 said:


> Missed you guys this weekend.  I did not hunt, but stayed up there last night.  Nothing like rain on a tin roof for some good sleeping.  It was too hot for me to hunt yesterday, and this morning.



Sorry I missed you Dawg.  I had fully intended to hit it early Sunday morning...had the truck loaded and everything.  I have no excuse...I just rolled over and turned the alarm off.  By the time I got around I figured I'd just spend the day with the family.  

Now having said that, I really want to be out there this Saturday.


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 3, 2006)

It needs to turn cool soon.  I don't like to hunt in the heat, and the deer don't seem to enjoy me killing them in the heat.  

So, we kind of have that deal.  However, a cool snap would change everything for me.


----------



## dixie (Oct 3, 2006)

I need to get y'all on the tractor, I see more deer on the roads and trails than y'all are in the woods huntin them!! we got the rest of the plots fertilized today{Tuesday} and I checked on the others, they're doing OK, just need more rain and a more time. Like Dawg said, a little cool weather wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 3, 2006)

Saturday mornin should be real good, about 48 degrees. Now, if I could just find a deer....


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 3, 2006)

dixie said:


> I need to get y'all on the tractor, I see more deer on the roads and trails than y'all are in the woods huntin them!! we got the rest of the plots fertilized today{Tuesday} and I checked on the others, they're doing OK, just need more rain and a more time. Like Dawg said, a little cool weather wouldn't hurt either.




Steve, I see them all the time on my four-wheeler.  I almost jumped off my four wheeler and choked one the other day, it was that close and that unintimidated.  

But, put a bow in my hand- nothing.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 4, 2006)

dixie said:


> I need to get y'all on the tractor, I see more deer on the roads and trails than y'all are in the woods huntin them!! we got the rest of the plots fertilized today{Tuesday} and I checked on the others, they're doing OK, just need more rain and a more time. Like Dawg said, a little cool weather wouldn't hurt either.




I have no complaints about seeing deer.  Very seldom do I go out and not see something.  Now getting a shot with the bow is an all together different story.


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, seeing them is not the issue!  HITTING them seems to be mine.  I swear, the next time I get a bow shot I am going to aim at it's feet.  Maybe then it won't duck the arrow.

The crabapples are falling like rain up there.


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 5, 2006)

Guys, I saw the biggest spike I have seen in a good while up there today.  This thing had the body of a monster.  He had two goofy (and long) antlers.  I have killed some nice deer up there, and none of them had a body this big.  

He needs to be removed from the herd, I do believe.


----------



## jayrun (Oct 5, 2006)

Man yall got me drooling...I was a member last year but could not afford it this year.

Wish I had met some of you guys then...ohh well maybe next year.

Jayrun


----------



## dixie (Oct 6, 2006)

dawglover73 said:


> Guys, I saw the biggest spike I have seen in a good while up there today.  This thing had the body of a monster.  He had two goofy (and long) antlers.  I have killed some nice deer up there, and none of them had a body this big.
> 
> He needs to be removed from the herd, I do believe.



Your right Dawg, he does. I hunted one that looked  like that for three years and never did get a shot at him! He bedded and used the area behind the cemetery and would cross over on the corner of Hardin and lower sweet water.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 6, 2006)

Should be a great day to hunt tomorrow.  I'll be catching that sunrise from my treestand...can't wait.


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 6, 2006)

dixie said:


> Your right Dawg, he does. I hunted one that looked  like that for three years and never did get a shot at him! He bedded and used the area behind the cemetery and would cross over on the corner of Hardin and lower sweet water.



Steve, that is just about where I saw this one.  The next time I know you are going to be up there I have something I want to show you.  I have two racks from cull bucks I took.  

I took these two deer two years apart, from the same stand.  They have IDENTICAL racks... and very unique, goofy racks.  They are bent at the same spots (even on the same sides).  NO DOUBT they are father/son, or at most two generations apart.  

PS- I took them before you got our side so sorry, no food plot donation money from me!  

Steve, have you had dealing with this before, though?  Has someone come to you with an obvious goofball that needed to be removed, but did not meet antler requirements?  How do you handle that?  Case by case I am sure, but should people feel confident in making the right choice if they see a clear case of a culler?


----------



## dixie (Oct 6, 2006)

dawglover73 said:


> Steve, that is just about where I saw this one.  The next time I know you are going to be up there I have something I want to show you.  I have two racks from cull bucks I took.
> 
> I took these two deer two years apart, from the same stand.  They have IDENTICAL racks... and very unique, goofy racks.  They are bent at the same spots (even on the same sides).  NO DOUBT they are father/son, or at most two generations apart.
> 
> ...



Your right Dawg, its just "case by case" I remember a few years back, two "brothers" were killed at the same time by a guy, both deers racks were twisted around and growing back into thier jaw bones!  something like that, or a big cowhorn like you saw needs to be culled. thats one reason the rule is 4 on one side instead of 8 or better, to give us some leeway in taking a "cull" buck. Before I merged the clubs, I tried a "spike" rule, it didn't work. I had guys bringing in nubbin bucks using the spike rule as an excuse, those guys are no longer members.


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, you do a good job culling out the bad members as well!  I think that is more important than culling out the deer.  Hey, check your PM's need to tell you something kind of important while you are on here... was going to call you in a minute anyway.


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 6, 2006)

I just wanted to say good luck to you guys that will be out there on sat am.  I will be on a C-130 getting ready to jump into Fl.  So i will be missing sat but i should be out there sun am as well as mon and tuesday.  If any of you will be there let me know.  good luck


----------



## dixie (Oct 6, 2006)

shadow2 said:


> I just wanted to say good luck to you guys that will be out there on sat am.  I will be on a C-130 getting ready to jump into Fl.  So i will be missing sat but i should be out there sun am as well as mon and tuesday.  If any of you will be there let me know.  good luck



I don't know about a fellow that would WANT to jump out of a perfectly good airplane!!    {Good Luck on your training mission.}


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks i will need it.. I will have 10 very inexperienced jumpers behind me...luckly i am the first one out of the aircraft.. it is fun but i would much better be in a pine  tree in the AM that is for sure.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 6, 2006)

shadow2 said:


> Thanks i will need it.. I will have 10 very inexperienced jumpers behind me...luckly i am the first one out of the aircraft.. it is fun but i would much better be in a pine  tree in the AM that is for sure.



Please make sure your not "in a pine tree in the morning"!


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 7, 2006)

alphachief said:


> Please make sure your not "in a pine tree in the morning"!



That is always a possibility with the National Guard Flying the aircraft.


Well I made it back in one piece...Looking foward to tomorrow


----------



## alphachief (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, didn't see any deer Saturday, but I had a blast.  Got in the stand around 6:30, hunted till 12:15, then scouted for 3 hours.  Around 1:45 I busted a flock of 11 or 12 turkeys.  Since I "ALWAYS" carry a turkey call or two with me in my pack, I had a chance to call a few back in.  Called in a hen and 2 jakes then headed for the truck.  About the time I made it to the road, I heard yelping down in a bottom.  Set up real quick and called in two more jakes.  What a blast...makes me long for March...oh yeah...it's deer season.


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 10, 2006)

Taking Brandon up there on Friday, I think.  Will get in the stand the next day and stay until he gets fidgety.  Thankfully, that is longer and longer the older he gets and the more into seeing deer he gets.


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 10, 2006)

well I hunted SUn, Mon and Tues A.M. as well as Mon evening.  I saw a doe on Mon morning and i jumped one walking in this morning.  I have yet to see a deer in the evening.  Still nothing withen bow range..I am planning on being out there all weekend.  Hope to see some of you guys.


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 14, 2006)

No work till 1 pm on monday = a weekend + of hunting right..Wrong.  On my way out to the club last night my brakes started feeling a little funny.  So I got up this Am after a good night rest out under the stars and went and perched myself in a pine. well one the way there the brakes were still acting funny. Well i got to the tree got situated and it was nice, cold, calm and clear.  At about 9 or so i saw a large doe moving through the underbursh. and of course i just had to try to thread the needle with the new muzzleloader.  Did not quite connect just a little to small of a hole to shoot through.  Once i checked for sign and came up empty handed i headed back to the truck to notice break fluid all over my rear tire one the inside of it.  Luckly I had a bottle of fluid and was able to nurse the truck to the house where I Have spent the remander of the day putting new pads, clipers and rotors on the back side of my truck..not the weekend that i had in mind but it is how things go sometimes.  I will head back in the am with the girlfiends car.  For the am..I just can not pass up 37 degree weather. Only to comeback and finish with the truck.  Hopefully I will have a better day tomorrow


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry about the brakes man. I saw my first deer of the year yesterday and I was excited. i will be there bright and early next Saturday to beat the rush. Some venison will fall for sure on Sat and Sun both!


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 15, 2006)

I am so sick of people hunting my stands.  I am not whining... I know nothing can be done about it.  But, guys, let me vent for a second.  

I make extra wide stands so my son and I can sit together.  I understand it is first come, first serve.  But, again, I argue that if I did not have a stand there, a lot of times these people would not hunt it.  

BUT, this morning, I left camp, pegged in, and went STRAIGHT to my stand.  Someone was already in it.  There was not a peg within a half mile of this stand.  

So... I honked my horn.  I am sick of it.  Not the most mature thing to do but if I can't kill a deer out of the stand I BUILT, PEGGED IN ON, and went to go hunt...  

Then by dang, he isn't going to kill one out of it either.  I am fed up with it.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 15, 2006)

# 1 I would report it to Steve #2 if he didn't pin in I would camp out RIGHT BY THE STAND and hunt as if he wasn't there-no pin in the board then he isn't supposedly there-right- #3 can't members tag their stand stating they do not want anyone else using their stand--ie put their own stand in the next tree-sit on the ground or move on to another stand??? I thought that was in the rules?????


----------



## dixie (Oct 15, 2006)

Bart, can you give me a tag # or description of any kind about who was there? What Eddie posted is right, no pin there, go on in and see who it is, they can't say a word about being walked up on, they shouldn't have been there.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 15, 2006)

Not the first time a guy didn't know where he was but he sure knew where the treestand was. I will evict anyone in my ladder stands, they can bring their own!


----------



## dixie (Oct 15, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not the first time a guy didn't know where he was but he sure knew where the treestand was. I will evict anyone in my ladder stands, they can bring their own!                              ROFL, yep! One that stands out in my mind the best is, one afternoon I was talking with a new member down at the creek below camp, I ask him if he'd seen anything and he said nope, he was going to try it over off wildcat!!! ROFL, for those that don't know, wildcats the road right above the creek, he honestly thought he was on Royston Rd which is about four miles from where we were at!!! ROFL


----------



## alphachief (Oct 16, 2006)

dawglover73 said:


> I am so sick of people hunting my stands.  I am not whining... I know nothing can be done about it.  But, guys, let me vent for a second.
> 
> I make extra wide stands so my son and I can sit together.  I understand it is first come, first serve.  But, again, I argue that if I did not have a stand there, a lot of times these people would not hunt it.
> 
> ...



That's a shame Dawg.  I've thought about hanging some buddy stands for me and my son...but after reading about the issues you've had...I think I'll avoid the whole mess.


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hate that Dawg - I can appreciate - Trying to my son exposed to the woods last year - I got in early pinned - nobody there - went on an hunted, but then coming out 50 yrds away from me and my son, someone had come in and climbed a tree behind us.  I am sure if you get Steve the info, he will take care of it.  He does not put up with stuff like this.


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 16, 2006)

Steve has enough on his plate.  Trust me, I think I can get someone out of a stand if I have to.  

This was a darker colored Ford.  There are a few problems with going in...  one, safety.  Just before sun-up, to walk in on someone is flat dumb.  And, I have my boy with me usually.  

One of the funnier ones is this-  a stand I have had for about 7 years or so... last year a member took a sharpie and wrote his name and 2006 on it!  I then took a sharpie of my own and made the history and ownership of the stand quite clear.  

Mostly good guys up there, and I dont expect Steve to do a thing.  We are big boys... I will handle it accordingly.  I just wanted to let off some steam.


----------



## 480Bull (Oct 16, 2006)

*Borrowed Ladder Stands*

I have been in the club for 3 years with no problems until last year.  As I understand it, we were to mark our stands with names and dates to identify all the abandoned stands.  Unfortunately, if you were late at marking your stand other members would assume it was abandoned and take the liberty to put there name on it.  A buddy I hunt with had one stand marked like this and I had one stollen?, or maybe it was just claimed and moved to another location by a eager member.  Now I make sure my name sticks out like a sorethumb on my stand.  Everyone I've meant in the club seem to be good people so maybe a club ethics letter to all members is all that is needed?  Or am I assuming to much?


----------



## Poppacap (Oct 16, 2006)

*New member*

Hey guys, just wanted to say hello and introduce myself, my name is Doug and I just joined a few weeks ago to have a safe place for myself and my 10 yr ols son to hunt, I have met a few of the guys and including Rick Evans, I put a buddy stand up, have no idea if its a good location but we will see. Again just wanted to say hello and look forward to meeting you guys along the way.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 16, 2006)

hello Doug I'll be the one in a white "tall" Avalanche


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 16, 2006)

Quick report on this am.  I jumped one walking in this morning.   This was the second am that i had hunted this stand and the second time that i spooked one going in.. well i did not see any other deer however i did see a solid black coyote.  This is only the second time that i have ever seen a solid black one.  I only say him/her for a min before it was gone.  still an overall good am.  Looking forward to Thurs am.


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey guys.  I hunted the afternoon yesterday.  I actually let a young buck walk, though he had four on one side.  I had a doe walk in and she was looking behind her shoulder over and over again.  I had heard reports of bucks already pushing does around, so I waited.  Sure enough, he came in.  

I should have shot the doe.  But I was hoping for one of those monsters I have seen.  This was a young buck, but will be a monster next year.  

I may wish I had taken him by the end of the year.  But, for now I will keep looking.  

This happened around noon...  it was great hunting weather.


----------



## dixie (Oct 17, 2006)

I talked with Richard last night{ wife and I are STILL sick so I'm still housebound } anyway, he had a big doe walk up on him with a NEW DROPPED fawn, the way he talked it couldn't have been over a week old, full spots, wobbley legs and nursing big time.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 17, 2006)

dixie said:


> I talked with Richard last night{ wife and I are STILL sick so I'm still housebound } anyway, he had a big doe walk up on him with a NEW DROPPED fawn, the way he talked it couldn't have been over a week old, full spots, wobbley legs and nursing big time.



WOW thats a real late fawn-- wonder what last years breeding date for her would be??


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome POPCAP hope to see you around - I to am hunting with my son - 8yrs old - maybe we could hook up and let the kids play one day.  Good luck this year.

Muzzleloader update - Almost cost me - had 2 deer slow feeding their way through - I had pick out the larger one (that I though was a doe) to finally put some meat in the freezer, but before I shot, I looked her over one more time - something did not seem right - head, body, etc... - well turns out it was a very small button.  Be careful, but was a good saturday morning - saw them and the biggest quail I think I have ever seen.  He looked like a ginny hen walking through the woods.


----------



## Poppacap (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Mossy, Im sure hed love that, hes a good kid and for a 10 yr old these days he loves getting out and humting, its the only thing he'll get out of bed at 4:30am to do, come to think of it , me too.


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Oct 19, 2006)

Popcap - Mine is the same way - he is totally consumed with hunting, animals and the outdoors.  Funny even his teacher said maybe we should get him something else to "broaden his horizons" - All his school work is about going hunting.  Kinda cool from a dads perspective.  Hopefully we can hook up here in the next couple weeks.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 20, 2006)

Where is this club you fellas hunt at. is it archery only?


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 20, 2006)

*muzzleloader update*

I was able to hunt Thursday and Friday Am..Saw hen turkeys both days and a spike on Friday..Also the bucks have started rubbing the past two days..actually almost overnight in the area where i was hunting.  nothing yesterday and about 4 trees that cought it last night.  The spike this am was going to town on two of the trees as best as he could do.  Good luck tomorrow I will be out there for sure.


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 20, 2006)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Where is this club you fellas hunt at. is it archery only?



Not bow only...  and four on one side.  

It is up on the border of Bartow and Cherokee counties, off state hwy 20.  It borders Allatoona WMA, so look at your regs for a more precise description.  



And how bout those fatboy quail up there?  They do- they look like cornish hens!  Too bad we can't shoot them.  

I, too have seen some pretty horned up trees where I hunt.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 20, 2006)

good luck to everybody this weekend-- I usually don't hunt opening weekend so be safe and careful   eddy


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 23, 2006)

I've been in bed with the flu since Friday night.  NOT GOOD.  But, this weekend I am either going to have a nice wallhanger or a doe for the freezer.  I just feel it.  I have put in my time, I have passed on some deer... the deer God's have to be happy with me.  

Watch, now I will get skunked for the year for saying that.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 23, 2006)

FLU??????? thats what FLU shots are for  just Kidding hope you are better-- My B'day is the 27th ya gonna put me on a big fat doe????    ---------------- might go out there  and hunt but may just hit the gun show and try to trade some T.C. barrels I have been trying to sell


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Just a quick up date.  There are a few scrapes starting to show up.  I found two yesterday, as well as rubs are still showing up all the time.  I have not seen any bucks running does yet but the tarsal glands are getting worked.


----------



## dixie (Oct 26, 2006)

shadow2 said:


> Just a quick up date.  There are a few scrapes starting to show up.  I found two yesterday, as well as rubs are still showing up all the time.  I have not seen any bucks running does yet but the tarsal glands are getting worked.



I saw Robert after you and I talked yesterday, he saw nine and got busted BIG TIME, he'd raised his rifle to shoot when a bigger buck started blowing, snorting, and pawing, that warned the others to take off. I was glad to hear that he did that well, I didn't see a thing yesterday. John's posted pics of the buck he got Sat on our website. Dawg, I hope you haven't got this mess we had, we were down about ten days with it and I STILL feel like I have a brick on my chest. BTW, I cked John's deer, he hadn't even thought about using his hocks yet, no odor at all and his neck hadn't started swelling yet.For what it's worth, I figure we're about two maybe three weeks away from seeing what we really want to see.


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Steve the buck that I shot Sunday was working his hocks already.  He was well on his way to stinking like yesterdays trash.  I saw a small 3 pt yesterday afternoon.  For some reason I can not seem to see more than one deer at a time.  LOL


----------



## dixie (Oct 26, 2006)

Kevin took a NICE nine pointer this morning, body weight was a little disappointing but his rack mass made up for it! He was using his hocks also. I talked with Mr W for a few, he told me he'd seen some small bucks beginning to "harass" some does.


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 27, 2006)

*BUCK TAKEN.*

SAW PICTURE OF 9 POINTER. CONGRATULATIONS TO HIM. ITS A GOOD BUCK!!


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 27, 2006)

Good luck to all of you who will be out in the woods this weekend.  I am going to WV to do some wedding planning and hopefully a morning bow hunt on saturday morning.  It is starting to heat up.  The next few weeks should be good.


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 27, 2006)

My wife's grandmother was in a bad car wreck.  They life-flighted her to North Fulton, but said she will probably not make it past the weekend, if that.  

So, we are on hospital duty.  My wife... a month ago her favorite uncle died unexpectedly.  Then, we buried her other grandmother last week.  Now, this.  

My hunting is going to suffer immensly unless some good luck goes her way.


----------



## outdoorgirlsmom (Oct 27, 2006)

*grandmother*

hope all goes well and i'm sending good luck and 's your way for you and your family.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 27, 2006)

Dang Bart, I didn't see this before I read your PM.  Her and the rest of your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 28, 2006)

sorry Bart thinking about you and the family let me know if I can do something to help    eddy


----------



## dawglover73 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks... these seem to be coming in groups.  They found my uncle dead in his house yesterday.  Steph's Grandmother has been the focus of a large argument about removing life support.  But, the removed the machines tonight.  She should be through suffering by tomorrow.  I STILL have not gotten to hunt.  This is out of control.  

Thanks for the kind words, guys... things will be great soon.  I am in town all next week and God willing, will put a doe in the freezer.  If nothing else, I will sit on my porch and drink a few cold co-cola's and reflect on a hectic two weeks!  

Go knock one down in my absence.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 2, 2006)

Well I was out yesterday evening and this am.. The woods were quiet yesterday and windy this am till about 9 and then it slowed down a bit.  I got out and walked the roads a bit seeing one small doe.  With the weather getting cold this weekend should be a good one.  I will not be able to make it on saturday but will get to camp sometime that night and hunt Sun and Monday.  Good luck to everyone who will be there.


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey guys - thought I would post pics of my trip to Canada - Just got back this week and let me tell ya - I recommend it to everybody - Had a great time and about 12-14" of snow.  Here is the pic of the buck I shot.  Mainframe 8, but has 2 kickers at his base to make him a 10.  Weight was 305lbs - looked like a saddle horse - thought I could ride him.












Pics of the snow


----------



## dixie (Nov 7, 2006)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> would like to hear of any deer sightings or deer taken this year. if you have a story or imformation on deer movement post it here for cobbs legion members.



I'm having the same "problem" this year as others have, I'm seeing deer on the roads, on the way in, selling coffee at the bridge but not a one in the woods!!


----------



## dixie (Nov 7, 2006)

Bart, I'm sorry to hear about your family problems and hope things have settled down for you and yours. After seeing you at the board the other day, I went from bad to worse, we got mostly over whatever this mess is, both of us still have a hacking cough and I ended up with water on my left knee and just now beginning to get in the woods some. As I posted, I'm seeing deer, just not in the woods! There's been a few OK bucks taken so far, Pete got a decent buck opening weekend, pic to follow at our site. His wifes gonna limit out early on does! That lady's a hunter! Scott, Beautiful buck from the north country!, Think they'd ship us a few!? See ya'll at camp this weekend.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 7, 2006)

Scott great buck-ya'll save some for me at camp - Kyle has 4 soccer games this weekend and a school band competition- so I will be busy being DAD and driving all over the metro area ---" and did I mention Kyle got his first deer a small 7pt on our Dawson Forest adult/child hunt one shot from my TC 7X30 waters carbine-- Bart- still thinking about you and the family, remember I live near by if I can do something for you


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 8, 2006)

Well as for deer movement.. I have only been seeing singles this year.  Mostly in the am.  I hunted sun and mon am and saw a small buck on both mornings between 7 and 7:30.  The buck on monday moving and sent checking the air.  I saw a doe on sunday afternoon at 4:30.  Well that was my past weekend.  I will not be out there this weekend, I have to work both sat and sunday.  However I will be back next weekend.  Good luck to everyone that will be out this weekend.


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 21, 2006)

*good buck down*

well, i haven't had much time to hunt this year but got really lucky this morning. shot an 8 pointer a 9:30. he was walking a ridge by himself scent checking every few steps or so. talked to a couple people in camp and sounds like most everyone was seeing deer. cold snap has pobably really go them movin good. will try to posts pictures of the buck soon.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 21, 2006)

way to go AWBOWHUNTER-- hopefully the old Avalanche and I will be hunting starting Friday---- somebody tie one to a tree for me


----------



## dixie (Nov 22, 2006)

Guys, things have been GOOD the last couple of weeks for us. We've had some keeper bucks taken and just about everyone I've talked to around camp is either seeing or taking deer. Steve, Richard and I even had a doe come vist us IN CAMP last weekend, she came right up beside my place Friday evening! Here's a pic of AWBOWHUNTER for those of us that can't find one to pull the tigger on. Mike T and Kyle each took bucks about this same size over last weekend!


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 22, 2006)

save one for me  --  nice buck  eddy


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes there have been some nice ones taken in the last week or so.  Funny thing is that I have not been seeing to much in the last two weeks.  But I will still be out there Sat am.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 28, 2006)

Kyle and I hunted Saturday some---- not even a bird moving-- heard some shooting but sounded like small bore and shotgun


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 29, 2006)

dawglover73 said:


> Not bow only...  and four on one side.
> 
> It is up on the border of Bartow and Cherokee counties, off state hwy 20.  It borders Allatoona WMA, so look at your regs for a more precise description.
> 
> ...


Thanks dawglover sounds like good deal close to home. Is there ever any openings, and how much land? and thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 3, 2006)

Blanked out again!!! I have only seen two deer all year. I did miss the best 4 weeks though, Anyway, I will persist until the end in hopes of a doe at least!

Nick


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 3, 2006)

This weekend was dead. Very few people in camp and just a couple of deer seen.  I saw a spike on sat and talked to a guy that saw a couple of does this am.  The  woods were very quiet.  I did not even hear a shot.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 4, 2006)

Ain't that the truth, gave quite a new meaning! Anyway, I still have a couple days to take off so I will try when I can!

Nick


----------



## dixie (Dec 5, 2006)

just wanted to let you guys know, John got the pics of Mike and Kyles deer that were taken the same week as Alan's posted over on our site.


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 5, 2006)

*pics*

nice, sure have taken some nice deer this year.


----------

